

The $2,500 Veterinarian Bill – Dating a Team Member - joelx
http://www.blog.joelx.com/the-2500-veterinarian-bill-dating-a-team-member/7870/

======
dfc
You got ripped off. In order for chocolate to be dangerous the dog needs to
eat a decent amount of chocolate. The LD for my rottweiller and GSD was
greater than any amount of chocolate I ever have in the house.

However if your dog ever gets into chocolate (or something else you would
rather not have them ingest)save $2,500 and pick up a $5 bottle of Hydrogen
peroxide and pour down dogs throat. To make it easier for everyone involved
pour the bottle out into another container and cut the bottom of the plastic
bottle off. Now you can use the funnel you created to get the peroxide down
the dog's throat. It doesnt take much to get the dog to vomit, so be prepared
to move away quickly.

------
dmschulman
She's your girlfriend so she wouldn't think twice about taking advantage of
you. Sounds like you're running a tight operation over there.

------
hglennrock
Wow. You posted this yourself? Do you even realize this makes you look like a
moronic ass?

